# 5.7 v8 hemi



## eddieo (May 1, 2005)

Thinking of getting dodge ram 1500 pickup truck with above engine - and a truck camper.
a couple of questions. I think this engine is common to many US RV's any opinions/advice gratefully received! 
Has any one had a gas conversion? Does it make a difference? 
And I have heard rumours that you cannot cross the channel if you have a gas tank - is this correct?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi eddieo I met a chap at a campsite near Kings Lynn at the weekend he had a conversion done on a Challenger whatever that is, but it's got a big engine, he reckons it will only do 100 mph on gas 110 mph on petrol. 
I think the accepted wisdom is that you lose 10% power but gas is 50% cheaper.
The gas prohibition applies only to the tunnel not the ferries.

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

eddieo said:


> Thinking of getting dodge ram 1500 pickup truck with above engine - and a truck camper.
> a couple of questions. I think this engine is common to many US RV's any opinions/advice gratefully received!
> Has any one had a gas conversion? Does it make a difference?
> And I have heard rumours that you cannot cross the channel if you have a gas tank - is this correct?


  Hi *eddieo*. Yes the conversion will make a difference both the performance and the mpg. Around 10% to 15% loss. But as mentioned. The LPG price is much, MUCH cheaper. Also the emissions are usually zero. :wink:


----------

